# Happy Wotsit



## PhilinYuma (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!
​


​

Let us know what you had for Turkey Day!
​


​


​

​


----------



## sporeworld (Nov 25, 2010)

Blue Bottles and a few house flies. Oh, wait! You mean ME....

;-)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 25, 2010)

haha! I am having pizza! We have to celebrate on sat this year, as the son is on a run to bama with an order so wont see him till then.

But then:

Turkey, gravy, dressing, cranberry sauce, deviled eggs, mac and cheese, mashed pot, spinach dip, olives, mac salad, green beans and tea and juice! :lol: 

all from scratch, cept the drinks, was gonna make butter, but forgot to get cream and also forgot the chesse, means another trip to store.  someone bringing the deserts, but I got a new receipe for creamy jasmine rice pudding , so I think I will make that! yumm, cant wait!  

Oh, ps, green beans for grandbabies, juice for daughter in law! We are expecting our first grandbaby from the younger son and his wife, so got juice for her! Dont want her having to drink caffine! and Mac and cheese for her, as she has craving and sister bringing the mac salad, as this reciepe is from our mon, and I only make the deviled eggs on thanksgiving as they are labor intensive... well truth is we eat to many of them. haha


----------



## GreenOasis (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Ingestion Day! Or...InDIgestion Day...as the case may be!  

From Green Oasis Reptiles...aka ME!

-Carey Kurtz-


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Turkey Day!!! we may try southern fried ootheca to help all the little ones in the family with there bed wetting. :wacko: :lol: 

I'll just go out on a limb and say it probably tastes like chicken. inch:  

on that note: I think later I'll glue a bunch of flies together with honey in the shape of a turkey and feed it to my Gongy.


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 25, 2010)

Woo Hoo! Turkey is cooking, sweet potatoes are baking next to the mashed potatoes, I made 2 pies to be combined with my mom's 3 and 2 cheesecakes! Let the fattening begin!!!!

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## sporeworld (Nov 25, 2010)

Hmmm... I'm a transplant to LA with all my family back in Michigan. So, it's my "traditional" Indian take out from across the street. Sigh. Not really inspiring, but it's hard to fell sorry for myself with a giant plate full of Chicken Tikka in front of me! 

Happy T-Day, everyone!


----------



## GreenOasis (Nov 25, 2010)

We just had my special homemade "gulab jamun" the other night...didn't last more than a few minutes around here! If you like Indian food and would like to try it, let me know &amp; I'll send you the recipe...it's really easy!

We had: Turkey (of course!), Stuffing, Mashed Potatoes (Yukon Gold with garlic salt...MMM!), peas, candied yams, cranberry sauce, gravy (Hubby's scientific speciality!), braided Challah bread, potato salad, devilled eggs, punch, pumpkin pies, pecan pie &amp; shoofly pie. All in all, a modest "spread", but not so modest when you remember that it was all made by hand, from scratch, by me!  (Okay, except for the stuffing...that was thanks to Stove-Top!) I refuse to buy premade pie crusts...EVER...so, I even made those from scratch! If anyone needs a recipe for any of these things, please let me know...I love to share recipes!  

Happy Pre-shopping Feast, Everyone!

-Carey Kurtz-


----------



## sporeworld (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah - post the "gulab jamun" please! That's the dessert one, right...?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 25, 2010)

Just got back from a day with Sunny and her folks. I made salmon rilettes as an appetizer, but only grandma and I liked it, though everyone had Lisa's traditional deviled eggs, Sunny made some good ratatouille, I roasted a 9lb turkey breast that mercifully went down to 7lbs when it was defrosted and all the water drained off, baked potatoes and sweet potatoes according to choice, veggies, giblet gravy and gelato and raspberries, again by our Sunny. There was a nice series on how spacemen made the pyramids on the Hx channel, which gave us a chance for Much Mockery, and some James Bond movies that we'd seen so many times that we could roam around and know where we took up again. Altogether, so enjoyable that we might do another one next year.


----------



## sporeworld (Nov 25, 2010)

Mmmmmm.... giblet gravy.... I remember my grandma made a version of it that she called "poverty gravy" cause that's what they ate during the depression. And now, I'd pay top dollar to get it at a restaurant!


----------



## PeterF (Nov 25, 2010)

Just biked home from dinner. With a trailer. Not well planned.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 26, 2010)

ok, Mark, still have time to catch a plane...no wait better go by train, or automobile...lol my fav movie... to get here for sat thanksgiving dinner!


----------



## sporeworld (Nov 26, 2010)

"Those... aren't... pillows....!!!!"

Brilliant!


----------

